# Revell 68 Dodge Charger R/T



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm planning on doing the Hemified version of this build since i have a can of silver paint already. Not the most scientific way to make a decision, but it saves me a little coin in the long run.

I took a stab at wiring the engine. I think it works, but this is the first time i've tried to do this, so you guys would know better than me.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

engine looks good - nice job wiring it up


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking good! Keep up the nice work!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The firing order should be 1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2, is yours correct? The timing looks to be advanced by a couple degrees.:wave:

Nice job! Looks good so far!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

I think the firing order is correct. Funny you mention the timing, I looked at several reference photos and the vacuum advance was in a couple of different places. I went with the one where I could see #2 the easiest and went from there.


----------



## DARKKNIGHT (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks great. Good job on hiding those tranny seam lines.


----------

